# Inundated ditch in east central MS



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Het guys back for an I.D., please. This one should be easy but there are a lot of pictures:

First plant I'm curious about:










Next:




same plant submerged:




And this one is the only picture I have of this one:


And finally:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. Looks like a _Rumex_ (Polygonaceae).
2. Appears to be basal leaves of _Ranunculus scleratus_
3. Not the same plant. _Cardamine_ or water cress. Not sure which.
4. _Trifolium_ (clover).


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you Caven. Cardemine is not listed in MS yet so, my best guess is watercress as well. Nasturtim officinale is the closest, thus far. the first is certainly some type of Rumex. Would this be a bog plant or could this be submerged? Any experience there?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not listed? There most certainly is _Cardamine _ there. Still not sure what you have in that pic though.

We tried a _Rumex_ once before. Didn't work so well , but I don't know what species it was and I'm pretty sure there are at least some that might be suitable. So go ahead and try.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Cavan Allen said:


> Not listed? There most certainly is _Cardamine _ there.


Caven, this is a mistake on my part. I mispelled it.. twice 

I might try to grow the Rumex immersed and slowly raise the water level to see what happens. I like the colors and growth - that's what caught my attention. I'll try the unknown stuff as well and see what happens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Emersed? Immersed means under water, as in immersion.

Cav*a*n


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

As always - thank you for your help! What is the difference between immersed and submersed.. is it the same(darn English language)?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Immersed and submersed are the same thing. If it helps at all, you can try to remember that *emer*sed plants *emer*ge from the water (the two words share a root).

Also, this isn't definitive by any means, but most of the time I encounter _Nasturtium officinale_, it grows in scattered patches of one or two plants, often in shady spots. The whole big patch in open sunlight is more of a _Cardamine_ thing, IME. But, given that growing conditions are wildly different where I live, that really doesn't prove anything at all.

I will also note that both plants are edible


----------

